# How can I find a Job offer (Nurse) for AIPP Canada



## Pramod Kumar (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi Friends,
I got a provincial approval to get a job offer from Nova scotia, PEI & New Brunswick through AIPP. Need you guys kind support, to know.. which is the best way to find/get a job offer from these provinces. Can U plz explain to me the way I need to move for that. Waiting hopefully.. Thanks..


----------



## Forumer (Feb 18, 2020)

Jobbank is the best option, just click here to see the opportunities. Good luck!


----------



## Pramod Kumar (Jun 27, 2021)

Thank U very much👍🏻😍


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Have you checked with the colleges of nursing in Nova Scotia, PEI & New Brunswick to see if you meet the requirements for their provincial nursing licenses?

If you don't qualify for a provincial license there is no chance of getting a job offer.


----------

